# What kind of salsa is this?



## sayluv (Sep 4, 2018)

Hi-

Does anyone know what kind of salsa this is and have a recipe? I had it once on barbacoa tacos at a stand and it was amazing. It is somewhat thick, smoky, and has a distinct cream orange color. It is the one on the bottom taco. Thanks, j




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10160775442960048


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

You can't upload picture images until you have made a certain number of comments/threads. :-(


----------



## sgmchef (Sep 30, 2006)

Hi sayluv,

"Our September issue is available on newsstands! This month, we settle some big food debates with our “Best of the Best Restaurants,” cover story." (Sales pitch detected!)

Do you work for Seattle magazine?

Go to the stand where you had it and ask them what is in it and/or buy some from them, take it home and try to identify the flavors.

Good Luck!


----------



## sayluv (Sep 4, 2018)

sgsvirgil said:


> You can't upload picture images until you have made a certain number of comments/threads. :-(


That's is correct, can't post pics


----------



## sayluv (Sep 4, 2018)

sgmchef said:


> Hi sayluv,
> 
> "Our September issue is available on newsstands! This month, we settle some big food debates with our "Best of the Best Restaurants," cover story." (Sales pitch detected!)
> 
> ...


No. I just want to know what kind of salsa this is.


----------



## kronin323 (Apr 11, 2018)

There's not enough info there to say for certain. Barbacoa tacos down here in Texas are typically garnished with cilantro, onion, and lime. If a salsa is used it is typically a spicy salsa tomatillo, though people are free to use the salsa of their choice.

And of course people can certainly get more creative with their garnishes if they want to. As well as make different variations of salsas other than the staples. And that's what it looks like you've got going on there.

Perhaps somebody will swoop in and save the day with the right answer but I think your best bet is to go back to that stand and ask them.


----------



## sayluv (Sep 4, 2018)

I think this is a common salsa. I’ll post back if I find out. Lots of vendors are super secretive about their stuff for some reason. Not like I’m gonna open my own place. Just want to make it at home.


----------



## rittenremedy (Apr 18, 2016)

Describing more of the flavors would help us identify it. Also general location. There's a TON of salsas. I can list a few general ideas based on color and consistency, but they are VERY general and recipes may differ.

Habanero (hot, may or may not be smoky)
Arbol (tart, good with fatty meat)
Guajillo (mild, fruity)


----------



## sayluv (Sep 4, 2018)

I think it is some variant of Arbol. I am going to try and make this recipe and see how it goes. https://www.saveur.com/article/recipes/chile-de-arbol-salsa

What you said about pairing with fat makes a lot of sense because I had it on barbacoa. Thanks


----------



## Chefoz (Dec 3, 2018)

rittenremedy said:


> Habanero (hot, may or may not be smoky)
> Arbol (tart, good with fatty meat)
> Guajillo (mild, fruity)


Will take note of that


----------

